# Check this out ladies



## looseScrew (Mar 18, 2005)

Check out my new Ladies East Coast Coppers shirts. Let me know what you think. www.printmojo.com/fawkescopshop Or you can just click on my banner at the MASSCOPS front page.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

what the hell does this have to do with "Getting on the Job"??


----------



## looseScrew (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey Crvtte65, Those of us "ON THE JOB" have this little thing we call brotherhood. Which ussually means we support our brothers and sisters on and off the job. Not only that but 10% of my proceeds is going to C.O.P.S. which those of us "ON THE JOB" know to be a very good non profit organization that helps out the family members of Police Officers killed in the line of duty. Further more people like you want to come to this forum, which is a LAW ENFOREMENT network forum, to have people like me who are "ON THE JOB" give you advise on how to get " ON THE JOB". However you then want to try and trash somthing that one of us "ON THE JOB" is posting on the LAW ENFORCEMENT network forum. If you want to know what the hell this has to do with getting "ON THE JOB", I sugest you change your attitude, and maybe some day you will be "ON THE JOB" and I will explain it to you.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Narc, I think he just meant that usually the "Getting on the Job" forum is for people with questions about law enforcement. Whereas a forum, such as "Shootin' the Breeze" may have been a better one for this type of post. No disrespect was meant.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

kttref";p="63549 said:


> Narc, I think he just meant that usually the "Getting on the Job" forum is for people with questions about law enforcement. Whereas a forum, such as "Shootin' the Breeze" may have been a better one for this type of post. No disrespect was meant.


You got it

I would comment on Narc's comments but I feel personal wars are no place for a forum... but thanks for the suggestions. You had some very kind words


----------



## looseScrew (Mar 18, 2005)

Sorry for going postal guys, but I have been a bit stressed out lately. That comment just really hit me wrong.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Like many others "on the job," I don't get paid a decent wage and I have no money. Can I have one of those shirts for free? :mrgreen:


----------



## looseScrew (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey Dunngeon, seeing as you are "On the job", like I am then you know I don't make any money either, so I need to try and earn a little of extra money on the side. So that being said, how about buying one at a discount price with your EBT card. :lol: 

Really though I appreciate the humor, you can PM me later and I will gladly give you a coupon #.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

What if I just flash my high beams at you? :shock: 

Just kidding. :lol: 

Do you take food stamps?


----------



## looseScrew (Mar 18, 2005)

2- High beams and 1- food stamp would be jsut perfect Dunngeon


----------



## looseScrew (Mar 18, 2005)

By the way, are we talking about Ford Expedition high beems or Dodge Neon high beems. That would effect how much the discount is :twisted:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

More like a Hummer. :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

Give me a hummer!


----------



## looseScrew (Mar 18, 2005)

If we are talking about Hummer high beems then a flash would definately get you a free shirt :lol:


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Narc,

Her Hummer has flats, charge her the full rate.


----------



## looseScrew (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks for the tip buddy.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Southside";p="63626 said:


> Narc,
> 
> Her Hummer has flats, charge her the full rate.


Ohhhh...that's not very nice.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

She is going to kill me when she sees it! :lol:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Southside";p="63631 said:


> She is going to kill me when she sees it! :lol:


I'd start running if I were you


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Southside";p="63626 said:


> Narc,
> 
> Her Hummer has flats, charge her the full rate.


They deflated when I saw the size of your dipstick. :evil:



Southside";p="63631 said:


> She is going to kill me when she sees it! :lol:


YEP!!!! :up_yours: :cussing:


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Dunny,

You never complained about my dipstick before, now that you have that black thing between your legs....i guess i take a backseat.

PS.....you know I was playing....your milkshake still brings all the boys to the yard.


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

Jeusus..Is what they call forum foreplay??


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

robodope";p="63660 said:


> Jeusus..Is what they call forum foreplay??


Haha..sure seems it!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I like it rough. :mrgreen:


----------

